# Anna-Maria Zimmermann – endlich wieder wach!



## Mandalorianer (11 Nov. 2010)

*Anna-Maria Zimmermann – endlich wieder wach!
Die Ärzte über den Zustand der Ex-DSDS-Kandidatin*​
Wochenlang stand ihr Leben auf der Kippe, jetzt konnten die Ärzte im Fall der verunglückten Ex-DSDS-Kandidatin Anna-Maria Zimmermann (21) endlich etwas Positives vermelden: Die Sängerin ist seit drei Tagen wach – und kann sogar schon wieder fernsehen! 

Donnerstagmittag gaben die Mediziner des Traumazentrums Bethel in Bielefeld detailliert Auskunft über Anna-Marias Zustand, der in den vergangenen Wochen wiederholt als lebensbedrohlich eingestuft worden war.

Die guten Nachrichten: Die Sängerin liegt nicht mehr im künstlichen Koma, ist täglich acht bis neun Stunden bei Bewusstsein und soweit auf dem Damm, dass sie in ihrer Fanpost lesen oder fernsehen kann. Wie der leitenden Chefarzt, Professor Fritz Mertzlufft, bestätigen konnte, besteht aktuell keine akute Lebensgefahr mehr.

Schreitet ihre Genesung weiterhin so erfolgreich voran, sei sogar damit zu rechnen, dass sie in ein paar Monaten wieder auf der Bühne stehen kann.

Die schlechten Nachrichten: Eine Operation, bei der Anna-Maria Zimmermann ein acht Zentimeter langer Splitter aus der Lunge entfernt werden soll, steht ihr noch bevor! 20 Stunden könnte der Eingriff dauern, der als lebensbedrohlich und gleichzeitig unumgänglich eingeschätzt wird.

Eine psychische Belastung für die 21-Jährige, die in ihrem Krankenbett von Kuscheltieren umringt ist!

Wegen eines Luftröhrenschnittes kann die ehemalige DSDS-Kandidatin noch nicht wieder sprechen. Ihre Sorgen teilt sie den Ärzten, ihrem Freund und ihrer Familie, die ihr in dieser schweren Zeit beistehen, daher mit Zeichensprache und geschriebenen Worten mit.

Ein paar Tage wird sie noch bangen müssen: Da der Zustand der Sängerin für die OP so stabil wie möglich sein muss, wollen die Ärzte mit dem Eingriff noch bis Mitte oder sogar Ende nächster Woche warten.

Am 24. Oktober 2010 war Anna-Maria Zimmermann in Altenbeken bei Paderborn mit einem Hubschrauber abgestürzt, liegt seitdem in Krankenhaus und musste bereits mehrfach operiert werden. Neben ihr wurden auch der Manager und der Assistent der Sängerin sowie der Pilot schwer verletzt. Ob menschliches Versagen oder ein technischer Defekt die Ursache war, wird noch ermittelt.

*Sie ist wach :WOW:
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Claudia (11 Nov. 2010)

:thx: Gollum endlich mal gute Neuigkeiten von ihr


----------



## hoppel4711 (11 Nov. 2010)

Da kann man nur alles Gute wünschen


----------



## Mandalorianer (11 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Anna-Maria Zimmermann – endlich wieder wach! Update*

Nachtrag: 

*Gute Nachrichten:
Endlich! Anna-Maria Zimmermann aus Koma erwacht
*​
Nach dem dramatischen Hubschrauberabsturz von Anna-Maria Zimmermann am 24. Oktober, den die 21-Jährige nur knapp überlebte, gibt es nun endlich Hoffnung: Wie die Neue Westfälische jetzt berichtet, soll die Ex-DSDS-Kandidatin aus dem Koma erwacht sein.

Sprechen könne sie laut Aussage des Chefarztes Professor Fritz Mertzlufft zwar noch nicht, dafür sei sie aber ansprechbar. Wie es auf der Onlineseite der Zeitung heißt, schreibt Anna-Maria den Ärzten, ihren Eltern und ihrem Freund bereits Nachrichten auf Papier.

An den Tag des Unfalls könne sich die Patientin erinnern, nicht aber an die Sekunden während des Absturzes, so Mertzlufft. Er geht zudem davon aus, dass sich Anna-Maria wieder erholen wird und sicherlich irgendwann wieder auf der Bühne als Sängerin auftreten kann.

*Na das sind doch mal schöne Nachrichten -
gute Besserung, liebe Anna-Maria! *


----------



## Thunderhawk (11 Nov. 2010)

Na Gottseidank geht es aufwärts 
Weiterhin gute Besserung.


----------



## Q (12 Nov. 2010)

Gollums Berichterstattung hilft  :thx:


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (13 Nov. 2010)

:thx: *, das hört man doch gerne
war zu Zeiten ihrer Staffel von DSDS der Schwarm meines Sohnes
Gute Besserung AMZ*​


----------



## JayP (13 Nov. 2010)

Na das sind doch mal gute Neuigkeiten

Drücke weiter die Daumen damit alle noch folgenden OPs gutgehen und Sie bald wieder ganz gesund ist!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

